# My 2nd gun a 22lr Taurus



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
took delivery of a M94 5" in s/s on Friday. I think its an older model as it does'nt have the internal lock. Things are a bit slower here in France.:mrgreen:
Gave it a GOOD clean and went to the range this morning. After 200+ CCI Blaser's.......not a single problem. 
I LOVE THIS GUN.:smt023

fusil


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats :smt023


----------

